# Mosquito this morning



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Went out to mosquito this morning with my brother and two other buddies. Ended up with 2 geese, 2 mallards, two woodies, and a blue wing. Should have had a couple more geese and a couple more woodies. Overall not a bad day considering the wind.



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

lake or land? good job none-the-less.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

That was on the lake. Went back out Sunday and only had shots at a flock of woodies, dropped 2, and shots at a flock of teal but was only able to get one shot off since they zipped right passed. Not many other birds flying, ducks or geese. Very few other shots. 

Ofcourse they were all piled up in the state park though.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

well sure you cant hunt there ..nice hunt


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Can you hunt in the middle of the lake south of the refuge line? I called and what they told me was yeah along the shore where the state park owns there are hunting opportunities. Well what about the middle of the lake near the islands? I want to hunt from my boat not shore.

Thanks
InlandKid
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yes you can hunt south of the buoy /refuge line from your boat. there may be blinds setup there also from the st pk blind permits. seen guys walk out on ice and shoot the buoy line.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks frayed, can always count on you to answer a question.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

